# Lens shift required?



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone have any pointers on how to know if I need lens shift, before I actually get the projector and screen set up in my room?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lens shift is VERY handy if you do not have that feature the projector placement must be perfectly aligned with the screen and makes placement difficult.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, Tony. 

I suspect that perfect alignment of the projector with the screen might be tricky. When in doubt, should I err on the side of getting the model with the lens shift?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, Its usually a good idea, because focus is important and if you compensate by just tilting the projector it will pull one side or the other out of focus


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

How about if I make a tripod-mounted projector stand? Would this be flexible enough to let me get away with no lens shift, or might I still want the lens shift capability?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Christian,
Just some perspective. I have a Panasonic projector with lens shift, and I would never buy another projector without it. I have two locations that I use my projector where I cannot place the projector squarely in the center of the screen (nor would I want to because it would be in a position that would interfere with viewing). In both cases, I can dial in the offset I need and the projector can be above, below, or off to the side of the screen axis, and still make an excellent image without any keystone issues. The tricks you can do with a projector that has lens shift just aren't possible without it (a given projector might be able to do the same things digitally, but that usually compromises the image).

A tripod mounted projector stand might work for you, but I personally consider that tacky when a projector can be almost completely hidden in a ceiling mount or on a table below eye level, both of which are not on the screen axis. No disrespect to the tripod mounting, but the flexibility lens shift allows, is very valuable in my opinion.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Bob, this is some very helpful insight. The DLP projector I'm considering (Mitsubishi HC4000) has no lens shift, though the manuals (and Projector Central's calculator) indicate that the lens should be placed 13" below the bottom of the image. The manual has good info on setting up and using the projector.

The LCD projector I'm considering (Epson 8350) can shift the image vertically by 2 x picture height, and horizontally by 1/4 of the picture width. I couldn't find a copy of the 8350 manual on line. The manual for Epson's Home 20 had minimal info on setting up and using the projector. Support seems to be available to help with this.

I'm not really considering a ceiling mount, as the ceilings are fairly low (7.5'), I'm fairly tall (6.5'), and this is a multi-purpose room. So I'm thinking a "coffee-table" mount will be the way to go here.

The pros and cons I see are:
* Image: Mitsubishi HC4000 seems to be preferred over Epson 8350

* Size: Mitsubishi HC4000 is smaller and lighter-weight

* Maintenance: Mitsubishi HC4000 seems to require less maintenance, and the bulb should last longer than the Epson's

* Options: Mitsubishi HC4000 has fairly limited options; Epson 8350 has 2.1 zoom, lens shift, variable iris, probably more I don't know enough about


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not familiar with either of those Christian, but here's a link to some info on the Epson projector. It might be worth giving a call to a dealer that carries both projectors you're considering (maybe the Projectorzone or Visual Apex) and get their input. One thing, if you put that much money into a projector, you don't want to be stuck with something down the road that you don't like so it would pay to research them a bit more. Good Luck with your HT!


See Bottom of the page for links:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=171986&prodoid=63089282&infoType=Doc


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------

